# Vintage Jacobsen mower parts



## duffman (Jun 14, 2019)

I was thinking of picking up a vintage Jacobsen greens mower as a project. Not really concerned with the motor since I am going to convert to electric with parts I have around. But what about the reel? Does anyone know where you can buy replacement reels for these mowers? If its prohibitively expensive when I'll just get a regular newer greens mower...

Thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You could try Jacobsen if you had a model or part number. I'd call them as somebody might actually know of vintage parts not in regular inventory. But I'm not sure if go this route for a daily driver. Much newer equipment is available for cheap with a regular parts supply. Jake has particularly good aftermarket support.

Converting a 2-stroke Jake to electric is heresy BTW. Convert all the 4 strokes you want, 2-strokes deserve to live!


----------



## duffman (Jun 14, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> You could try Jacobsen if you had a model or part number. I'd call them as somebody might actually know of vintage parts not in regular inventory. But I'm not sure if go this route for a daily driver. Much newer equipment is available for cheap with a regular parts supply. Jake has particularly good aftermarket support.
> 
> Converting a 2-stroke Jake to electric is heresy BTW. Convert all the 4 strokes you want, 2-strokes deserve to live!


Thanks for the suggestions. I went and look at the one I was considering and starting to think the restoration might be over my head. I'll probably just wait for the right greens mower to pop up.


----------



## Michigander (Sep 10, 2020)

I have a friend who collects vintage equipment, but does not use the internet so he sometimes asks me to see if I can find information about a particular piece he's acquired. This past weekend he showed me a vintage Jacobsen reel-type mower that I thought must have been intended for use on golf course greens. It has two VERY heavy rollers behind the blade. I haven't had much success locating information on the internet so when I found your post in this group, I wondered if you might be interested in this mower, or know where I could find out more about it? By the way, it still runs great!


----------

